

Facebook's mobile webstore, best solution for cross-platform apps? - nextparadigms
http://www.businessinsider.com/facebook-iphone-web-app-store-2011-6

======
nextparadigms
If this will work on Android, too, and I believe it will, it could be an
instant win for HTML5 app developers, because Facebook's webstore would be the
first such "cross-platform" store where you can showcase your mobile webapp.

If they keep it iOS only, I don't see much incentive to build a lower
performance webapp instead of a native app, unless you already have a html5
app and you want to use their webstore to showcase it there.

